# Best tie out stakes



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Who make the best ones for the money. i see Dogs Afield and Lion Country have them at a big price difference. Was wondering if the expensive ones are worth it.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Thomas

Making your own is a good option. Check out the article on how to do it at:
http://www.gundogmag.com/pro_tips/dog_tie/

Cheers, Jason.


----------

